# Degarmoara- yellow leaves



## Geek_it (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi. Would someone be able to tell me if what cam cause leaves to yellow on a degarmoara? There are 3 me growths,but one of the leaf on a mature pseudo bulb is yellow compared to others... its not limp yellow, its turgid but yellow.


----------



## Geek_it (Nov 15, 2020)

Any one have any advise on this one?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 15, 2020)

It may just be that the one leaf is starting to dye off. I wouldn't worry about it at this point. If many leaves where yellowing I'd be more concerned.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 16, 2020)

Does it have any roots?


----------



## Hien (Nov 16, 2020)

Geek_it said:


> Any one have any advise on this one?


years ago , I used this product, I used the recommendation water mixture dose and let all of my orchids sat (immerse all the root zone) in the mixture over night for 24 hrs, before flushing it with just water, 24 hrs later , the green color was obvious in just a day. Really shocking to see the result that I could not even believe something can change that fast
Metanaturals organic nitrogen 16-0-0
I could not find the product anymore, I wonder who produce something similar now.

You could find an organic fertilizer with just Nitrogen formulated 16-0-0 from any company , and use a few times (just to bring back the color quickly) , then switch back to a balance N-P-K with other micro nutrients fertilizer for long time usage.


----------



## Geek_it (Nov 16, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> Does it have any roots?


 Yes, there are active roots and 3 active new growths...


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 17, 2020)

then i wouldn't worry. A bit more 'balanced' fertilizer.


----------



## Geek_it (Dec 8, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> then i wouldn't worry. A bit more 'balanced' fertilizer.


I do have a 20-20-20 fert


----------

